# New figures for photobase finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of a few figures I built from the Preiser 1/48 scale Pilots and Ground crew set.
Some of the figures still have too much shine to the finish on them, I will fix that next time I use a flat clear coat on one of my airplane models.






































Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Always love those Airfield Shots Agentsmith... do you actually shoot these outdoors?

Also does your Airfield have a name?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wish I had room for that kind of diorama!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike and John!

Mike,
All my pictures are taken outside, you just can't beat natural light for taking these sort of pictures. The down side is I have to wait for nice weather to take pictures of my models...and in Oregon that means a long wait during the winter months.

John,
My photobase and backdrop(s) don't take up too much space when not in use, I stand them on the ends and lean them against a wall. The things that are a problem for storage is the hangers I have built, they take up much shelf space and I will need to build at least one more hanger that is even larger than my last one!

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Very Nice work! :thumbsup: This diorama stuff is fun, you guys are an inspiration


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much ClearHooter and RacerJoe!

Some recent pics shot on Friday...






































Agentsmith


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

The closeup pics are very very nice. I gotta get a new camera with more than 2 Mexa Pixels-


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks RacerJoe!

I use a Fujifilm FinePix 3100, its cheap but works good for my purposes and is easy to use.

More pics...





































Agentsmith


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Well done*

Superb work. Your dios really capture the feel of the time. 

Excellent paint work on planes and figures. Preiser are great, I'm using their 1/72 German infantry for a dio now, man..hard to paint.

Well done.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

aussie1,

I really like the Preiser figure sets, they are good value for the money and well detailed. I have been told that the Dragon and ICM figures of Luftwaffe pilots and ground crew are even better detailed but I have not had a chance to buy them yet.
Painting the airplane models is easy because I have a large number of books that cover camouflage and markings, but I have nothing on uniforms used by the Luftwaffe so I could only guess on the color of the uniforms and hope I got it right!

Thanks for the comments and for looking at my work.


Agentsmith


----------



## aussie1 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Camo*

Try this site for figure camo Agent...

http://www.kamouflage.net/


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks aussie1

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

*One more new pic...*

that I took only a few days ago before the rain moved back in my area.










This is an older model that I am using to practice taking some in-flight pictures.

Agentsmith


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

Simply incredible. One of the most realistic scenes I have ever seen. Great work.

Honest to goodness, it looks like I could just climb right in that thing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you very much luckykinsley!

I am working on some things now that will make for some interesting new pictures in a couple months.

Here is another pic of one of my older builds.










agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh_ MY!_


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

holy freakin cow!!!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and BOOGIEVANMAN!

In a few months I will have some interesting pictures to post here. I am playing around taking some in-flight pictures of some of my models and am getting better at it.

Agensmith


----------

